# Free Floating Circle Cutting Router Jig



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all,
A new file (translated in english by Ron / Allthunbs) is now on my french site: Lescopeaux.asso.fr at this adress:
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Tripode_Anglais.pdf

This jig is named in french: "Compas Tripode". 
It is simple to make (but complicated to translate - thanks Allthunbs !) 
The first sentences of this file edited by Allthunbs is:
_This is a jig for your router that will allow you to cut precision holes or make precision disks without blemishing the disk or the bounding workpiece. You do not drill a centre point. Instead, you can employ cross hairs to “set” your centre. Replace the cross hairs with your hole cutting disk and cut your circle. You can cut a circle from 0 to 280mm (0 - 11") in diameter. The radius or diameter can be set or adjusted on a scale. The jig is very accurate._


Cheers
Santé


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Exceptionally innovative, Sante... I've saved the "PDF" for my files.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

very nice


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## dave_oh (Mar 28, 2010)

brilliant!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

The original link doesn't seem to work for me... if anyone else is having problems with it, this one seems to work:
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tripode_Anglais.pdf


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks andyl, the original did not work for me either, but yours does.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

hello !
If you ave some difficulties with the link, enter this adress : Association "Les Copeaux" then clik on "techniques" then "défonçage" in the second file clik on "english translation"


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Daniel. Good to see you back. I hadn't seen you post for a while.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hello Daniel. Good to see you back. I hadn't seen you post for a while.


hi Charles, 
Yes, there are two reasons why I'm no much in my shop, the first is that I am 80 years old. The second is the health of my wife who is disabled .. 
But I look everyday "Router Forums!" (especially when there are photos! :sarcastic
Daniel


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your wife Daniel but it's good to know that you are out there watching.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Daniel, That is a really nice tool. I've wanted a way to do circles neatly and this has gotta be the best!


----------

